# Quid des fuites de lumières sur le Nouvel iPad?



## OliveRoudoudou (21 Mars 2012)

Voilà, tout est dans le titre... 
Par pure curiosité y en a t-il parmi vous qui ont remarqué ce problème sur leur écran, similaire à celui déjà rencontré sur l'iPad 2? 
Personnellement le mien a un écran parfait même avec la luminosité au max.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (26 Mars 2012)

Bon aucun commentaire? C'est plutôt bon signe 
Doit-on en conclure qu'Apple a finalement résolu ce problème sur la nouvelle génération?


----------



## Gazous (31 Mai 2012)

Tu as bien de la chance, car en ce qui me concerne j'avais un iPad quasiment imper que j'ai été échangé pour un coup au déballage sur le dos aluminium.
J'ai eu depuis 4 iPad et tous avec des fuites de lumières plus ou moins marquées et certains un écran avec une colorimétrie non uniforme...
Du coup remboursement et plus d'iPad. Je regrette vraiment de ne pas avoir gardé le premier !


----------



## PDD (31 Mai 2012)

rien remarqué de particulier avec mon nouvel IPad...


----------



## cowpilot (4 Juin 2012)

Idem, pas de sushi le mien est nickel, pourtant je suis exigeant!


----------



## bruno1508 (5 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté un iPad 3 le 9mai et lorsque je l'ai mis en charge le bloc dalimentation était très chaud et il me fallait 8 h pour le charger il me l'ont change et maintenant est nettement moins chaud et il ne me faut que 5 h pour le charger 

Par contre lorsque je regarde une vidéo sur eurosport je n'ai pas d'image savez vous pourquoi

Merci de vos avis


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Juin 2012)

bruno1508 a dit:


> Par contre lorsque je regarde une vidéo sur eurosport je n'ai pas d'image savez vous pourquoi



Pas très facile de voir la vidéo sans image... tu fais comment?


----------



## antoine75015 (5 Juin 2012)

moi j'ai remarque qu'il y a 3 petite lumières en haut a droite mais on le remarque que si l' ipad est penché c'est a dire que si il est a plat à la hauteur des yeux.


----------

